# fleece shirts and vests



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a handful of the older style, thick fleece that I wear all the time. I launder them as per instructions & hang dry. I've taken to fluffing in the dryer on cool, helps a little, but they still seem to have more dust, hair and cat hair than I can tolerate, at least if I go outside the house anywhere. Those tape rollers work a little, but they fill up with fleece lint quickly, so I'm using time & a lot of tape. Any better ideas?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When you fluff in the dryer, use dryer sheets to eliminate static. Or you could buy a can of Static Guard and spray that on the fabric before wearing.

Mon


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

You could try using a good stiff brush. It's not ideal for the fabric but it's better than trying to shave it. No, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How about a hair dryer on no-heat? This is how alpacas are groomed.


----------

